# PG13 - The True Meaning of . . .



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2003)

A forwarded e-mail:  Enjoy  


 Meaning of Service:

 At one time in my life I thought I had a handle on the meaning of the word "service." The act of doing things for other people.

                                       Then I heard the terms:
                                      - Internal Revenue Service
                                      - Postal Service
                                      - Civil Service
                                      - Service Stations
                                      - Customer Service
                                      - City/County/Public Service

 And I became confused about the word "Service." This is not what I thought "Service" meant.

 Then, one day, I overheard two farmers talking and one of them mentioned he was having a bull brought over to  "service" a few of his cows.  SHAZAM! It all came into perspective!  Now I understand what all those "service" agencies are doing to us

:rofl:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 14, 2003)

Funny, sad, and true, all at once.


----------

